# Sphinx .380-M



## xmcculloughm (Nov 18, 2012)

Can Someone tell me the value on this? My dad passed away a couple years ago and he had purchased it for my mom to use as her concealed carry. She didn't like it, and it has remained in the safe in the orig box ever since. It is a Sphinx .380-m with two magazines. I took it to the firing range once, other than that it has never been used.


----------

